# Here ya go boys...



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

View attachment 40657

View attachment 40658

View attachment 40659

View attachment 40660


eat your heart out girls...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice, fully clothed.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

Just as cute as I thought you'd be.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

Really?? We waited this long to see father fuckin time in his 1987 adidas T shirt..


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Really?? We waited this long to see father fuckin time in his 1987 adidas T shirt..




"Father Fuckin' Time." lol


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Where the fuck is kos


----------



## Ellien (Mar 2, 2012)

Cute


----------



## twotuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> View attachment 40657
> 
> View attachment 40658
> 
> ...


 

all that shit you talk and this iw what you are.  WHolly fuck get back in the gym


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Really?? We waited this long to see father fuckin time in his 1987 adidas T shirt..


This is the fucking greatest post of all time!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 2, 2012)

You look like me if I was old....


----------



## colochine (Mar 2, 2012)

lol...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Nice, fully clothed.


Naked pictures in 14 weeks...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

talk about anticlimatic



not even worth talking about



ill be bac after work


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Naked pictures in 14 weeks...


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 2, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Really?? We waited this long to see father fuckin time in his 1987 adidas T shirt..


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> View attachment 40657
> 
> View attachment 40658
> 
> ...



 look at this sloppy ass pig fucker. Your neck is red from sucking cock in the sun all day.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

This is the worst thread in history.

This cat ran his shit hole all day, all month, even into last year, and then he posts pics in shirts and jeans?

What the fuck? You shouldn't even have posted. This is pathetic.

These were supposed to be your after pics. You must have looked fucking horrible a couple of months ago, when you told us that you'd put us to shame.


----------



## Hench (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah these are a bit of a letdown....still looks better than KOS though.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> View attachment 40657
> 
> View attachment 40658
> 
> ...


 biggest fail of ALL TIME YOU RETARDED PIECE OF SHIT


YOU LOOK LIKE A TYPICAL BEER GUT HAVING HILLBILLY AT THE LOCAL BAR...YOU ARE DONE HERE TRASH


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Hench said:


> Yeah these are a bit of a letdown....still looks better than KOS though.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, I feel shredded all of a sudden


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> View attachment 40657
> 
> View attachment 40658
> 
> ...


 
Only good thing about it (which isn't saying much) is that you're covered.

Despite the faggot jeans, wussy overly-tight shirt, and vulnerable stance.

At least there's no ketchup and mustard (and/or semen) stains on your shirt.

Please do not post anymore as it can only get worse from here on out.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Only good thing about it (which isn't saying much) is that you're covered.
> 
> Despite the faggot jeans, wussy overly-tight shirt, and vulnerable stance.
> 
> ...


You're either a faggot or a girl posein as a boy...




			
				WaterHead said:
			
		

> YOU LOOK LIKE A TYPICAL BEER GUT HAVING HILLBILLY AT THE LOCAL BAR...YOU ARE DONE HERE TRASh



If that's a beer gut, you must be pregnant with an elephant baby..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You're either a faggot or a girl posein as a boy...
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a beer gut, you must be pregnant with an elephant baby..


 the secret is out...its over....you look like complete shit even in a tshirt



nothing you say will ever offend anyone ever again


you aint shit


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

Im still 10 lbs lighter than you tho...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

you have no muscle



you dont look like you have ever seen a gym


lol at your great genetics


kill yourself that is the only answer


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You're either a faggot or a girl posein as a boy...


 
What in the fat, bearded, cockeyed fuck is wrong with you?

I can't figure out whether you are a dumbass or a fucktard.

Nah, being moronic has to come naturally for you, like being "husky".


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Im still 10 lbs lighter than you tho...





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you have no muscle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




*This ^^^ Battle of Warthogs is so hysterical.*


*The kind of warfare that produces no winners.*


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

I think im very sexy for only being in the gym for 6 months in 25 years, wait til after the next 6 months, bodies are sculpted over night or every would be buff..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

of course....you wouldnt get such a harsh reception if you didnt spout so much personal bs....ive been on both sides...ive been in great shape...and ive been in absolutely horrible near death shape


no one is immune to a fall from grace....life happens


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I think im very sexy for only being in the gym for 6 months in 25 years, wait til after the next 6 months, bodies are sculpted over night or every would be buff..


 

That's quite a fantasy world you've conjured up there princess.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

Guess that's why you're slobbering over my cock here in open forum then, eh?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

epic fail..unjerked nuff said


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Only good thing about it (which isn't saying much) is that you're covered.
> 
> Despite the faggot jeans, wussy overly-tight shirt, and *vulnerable stance*.
> 
> ...


 
What the fuck does that mean you babysitting worthless faggot? Do you like your men in vulnerable stances?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

Hench said:


> Yeah these are a bit of a letdown....still looks better than KOS though.


thank you kind sir, if kos would pull his head out of his arse once in a while he could see it too...


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Guess that's why you're slobbering over my cock here in open forum then, eh?


 
Twist it up into anything you want it to be little dreamer.

You still look like a fool no matter how you slice it, porky.



secdrl said:


> What the fuck does that mean you babysitting worthless faggot? Do you like your men in vulnerable stances?


 
It means you can walk through that door and fondle his backside fag-magnet.

And would not even need your incredible military stealth skills to achieve it.

Now be a good little soilder boy and see to it your new mission objective is successful.

You sorry ass bastards where made for each others bodily fluids to be exchanged.


----------



## Madmann (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> thank you kind sir, if kos would pull his head out of his arse once in a while...


 
And he should then insert it up yours and be smothered to death.

And in turn you will no longer be able to shit, which seals your own fate.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> thank you kind sir, if kos would pull his head out of his arse once in a while he could see it too...


 
\
he was being sarcastic


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack looks like the bottom of my dogs ball sack. Just another fat slob living off burger king. Lets see some real pics, you fucking powder puff.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Rednack looks like the bottom of my dogs ball sack. Just another fat slob living off burger king. Lets see some real pics, you fucking powder puff.


you keep humping my leg because i negged you and ima gonna break out my banjo and make you squeal like a pig boy..


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 2, 2012)

Madmann said:


> It means you can walk through that door and fondle his backside fag-magnet.
> 
> And would not even need your incredible military stealth skills to achieve it.



sooooo killer here has been ass raped so many times he doesn't turn his back to doors. 

that has to be one of the weirdest things i've ever seen posted on this site and that is saying a lot.  your ass turned towards a door makes you vulnerable to a fondle... wow. nice home you must have grown up in.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sooooo killer here has been ass raped so many times he doesn't turn his back to doors.
> 
> that has to be one of the weirdest things i've ever seen posted on this site and that is saying a lot.  your ass turned towards a door makes you vulnerable to a fondle... wow. nice home you must have grown up in.


 
That's exactly my point. Only this faggot would think a normal dude standing around is considered vulnerable. Disturbing remark. Not surprising, but definitely distubing.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you keep humping my leg because i negged you and ima gonna break out my banjo and make you squeal like a pig boy..



typical Hick. He prob bangs his sister. Neg me all you want fat boy, u aint shit compared to me.


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> View attachment 40657
> 
> View attachment 40658
> 
> ...



I liked you in that Star Wars movie.... Silly me always thought Jabba the hut was animated...


----------



## GreenOx (Mar 2, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Rednack looks like the bottom of my dogs ball sack. Just another fat slob living off burger king. Lets see some real pics, you fucking powder puff.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 2, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> I liked you in that Star Wars movie.... Silly me always thought Jabba the hut was animated...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> View attachment 40657
> 
> View attachment 40658
> 
> ...


 
dissapointing and anti-climatic  . .  you own no-one numbnuts. ..now, lets see a before and after without your fucking blouse on!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> dissapointing and anti-climatic  . .  you own no-one numbnuts. ..now, lets see a before and after without your fucking blouse on!


14 weeks..Mark it down..


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> dissapointing and anti-climatic  . .  you own no-one numbnuts. ..now, lets see a before and after without your fucking blouse on!


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> 14 weeks..Mark it down..



Your old fat ass might be dead in 14 weeks.


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2012)

....


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ....


 Hey you fracker you can't just come in here and fit right in and shit, you sicko, you gotta earn it by being abused a little more. Now post up some more kitten titties and shit.


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Hey you fracker you can't just come in here and fit right in and shit, you sicko, you gotta earn it by being abused a little more. Now post up some more kitten titties and shit.


 

im used to being the weirdest C in the room, 
in here,
i aint even in the running!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Wow, I feel shredded all of a sudden


only thing shredded about you is your cawk dragging lips...


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> only thing shredded about you is your cawk dragging lips...



At least I took my shirt off, go back to the catfish fry at the hoedown and have another Natty lite. You have ZERO room to talk shit today. BTW clever way to hide the double chin with that ragged ass beard.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 2, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> At least I took my shirt off, go back to the catfish fry at the hoedown and have another Natty lite. You have ZERO room to talk shit today. BTW clever way to hide the double chin with that *ragged ass beard.*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



This is unacceptable


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

All you said was post pics...So i posted pics, you never said with or without clothes...

So kiss my dick peaches..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

but why would you hide your huge muscles under a shirt


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

i never said i had huge muscles, just muscles bigger than yours..use your imagination and follow the outline of my shirt from front to back view and you'll see definition unlike the flab that hangs from your bones to call muscle..


Ohh...Wait, you don't have an imagination house boy...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

house boy?  where do you get this shit from...my old job sucked...i just moved to a new one and it sucks way worse

you have more muscle than me?! what the fuck you are retarded

i have 50 lifting vids

beat one


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

This thread reeks of failure. A fully clothed pic. Jesus fucking Christ.
How pathetic are you?
I won't hold my breath for new pics, because you'll still look like shit at the end of your cycle.
You have been defeated. Run along.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This thread reeks of failure. A fully clothed pic. Jesus fucking Christ.
> How pathetic are you?
> I won't hold my breath for new pics, because you'll still look like shit at the end of your cycle.
> You have been defeated. Run along.


Don't hate on big boned men little man, keep eating and who knows you may get there...we'd lose you forever in a good wind storm..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

Kill yourself, Cunt!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> i never said i had huge muscles, just muscles bigger than yours..use your imagination and follow the outline of my shirt from front to back view and you'll see definition unlike the flab that hangs from your bones to call muscle.....


 
Youve got a fucking nerve even posting that excuse . . shamefull, what a copout mate.

You'll lose a lot of respect around here for that.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

I can see that you really let Cap down.
You should be ashamed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

this is one of the greatest fails of all time


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I can see that you really let Cap down.
> You should be ashamed.


 
Yes



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this is one of the greatest fails of all time


 
 . . and yes.

I think he should do the right thing and post some goddam pics with his goddam shirt off . .JFC, weve all been out of shape one time or another, man the fuck up!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy fuck your a slob!! You know that place you drive by on the way to get beer and chips everyday? It's called a gym pop in there once in a while it will help
I bet you can fart real loud tho


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

All you little shrimp dicks are suffering from penis envy..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

You can't even see your penis, tubs!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

I piss with more cock than you fuck with little one...


----------



## Madmann (Mar 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you keep humping my leg because i negged you and ima gonna break out my banjo and make you squeal like a pig boy..


 
The irony of you comparing someone else to swine is priceless.



Little Wing said:


> sooooo killer here has been ass raped so many times he doesn't turn his back to doors.
> 
> that has to be one of the weirdest things i've ever seen posted on this site and that is saying a lot.  your ass turned towards a door makes you vulnerable to a fondle... wow. nice home you must have grown up in.


 
Who said it happened to me? Clearly you don't comprehend very well.

Just stop trying to figure anything out, cause your limited intelligence is incapable.



secdrl said:


> That's exactly my point. Only this faggot would think a normal dude standing around is considered vulnerable. Disturbing remark. Not surprising, but definitely distubing.


 
LOL @ this sniveling little rodent. An embarrassment to the armed forces.



Rednack said:


> All you little shrimp dicks are suffering from penis envy..


 
Keep telling yourself that to feel some sense of self-assurance.
Pity you need to stroke your own ego cause nobody else would.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This thread reeks of failure. A fully clothed pic. Jesus fucking Christ.
> How pathetic are you?
> I won't hold my breath for new pics, because you'll still look like shit at the end of your cycle.
> You have been defeated. Run along.



Holy fuck was there a cycle involved? I guess I've just been blowing off the stump haller king for a bit too long. And when did McDonalds come on board as a sponsor? This thread has a million miles left on it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ctr10 (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


Doesn't even look like he works out


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

Honestly this thread is MAJOR fail. FULLY clothed physique shots. Must be Polish bodybuilding.

I fully expect the next shots will be him at the bar drinking some beers flexing his forearm...


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn! I thought these were his before pics. Well you never know he might have weighed 700 lbs when he began. So if thats the case GREAT JOB DUDE!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Negged for congratulating Rednack.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Negged for congratulating Rednack.


 
Wasn't congratulating him! Sarcasm bro.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry =(


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking good bro. Keep it up.

Whoever said we've all been out of shape at one time is fucking retarded. I have never been and will never be fat.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Don't hate on big boned men little man, keep eating and who knows you may get there...we'd lose you forever in a good wind storm..




Quote of the year,.... Anyone can eat Big Mac's and grow as fat as you... look at your little girl legs compared to your slug upper body.

Please . In 6 months if you feel the need to show us up with new pics, please keep your shirt on again.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 24, 2012)

Omfg i wouldnt go near him lmao


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL @ "big boned". There is no such thing as big boned, or, I should say, big boned doesn't mean fat. FAT means FAT.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

such a thing as a big frame....thats not it


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 24, 2012)

Bigbenj omg amazing physique, hot bit wet tbh lmao


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Omfg i wouldnt go near him lmao



Keep your dick in your pants toots before i show you the other end of it..


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 24, 2012)

Lmao just saying  didn't know ur in to boys hahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> such a thing as a big frame....thats not it


I'm not disputing any of what you just said lol
Surely you can have a big "frame", without being "fat".


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm not disputing any of what you just said lol
> Surely you can have a big "frame", without being "fat".



batista....jay cutler....on a much smaller scale me(i gotta be cool too,but im too fukin short!!!)....big frames


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Lmao just saying  didn't know ur in to boys hahaha



arent you a boy?


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 24, 2012)

Lmao no


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

i thin you are a dude


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 24, 2012)

I really don't care , I like mapussy  lol


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 24, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I really don't care , I like mapussy  lol



We're gonna need to see some pics.

I'm a gyno, it's cool.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I really don't care , I like mapussy  lol



at least you are a semi pretty dude i rekon


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2012)

Bump for fat loudmouthed loser


----------



## GreenGiant (May 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Really?? We waited this long to see father fuckin time in his 1987 adidas T shirt..



hahahahaha omfuckkkness gezzz'zus'christt lmfao


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Bump for fat loudmouthed loser



Yep. Times up.


----------



## Retlaw (May 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> View attachment 40657
> 
> View attachment 40658
> 
> ...



What the fuck is this ?? Howdy Doody trying to look Jacked ??  OMFG !


----------



## SupaSwole (May 6, 2012)




----------



## GreenGiant (May 6, 2012)

im still tripping on the fathertime shit bbbaaaahahahahahahaha HEH!


----------



## btex34n88 (May 8, 2012)

If i looked like that i dont think i'd ever build up enough courage to post my pics in a BODYBUILDING FORUM. Were you bloated in the pic?...had to have been bloated.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 8, 2012)

His probably going to pick up takeout dinner to go and visit GFR at work.Your looking nice there bro maybe clean up a little brther than that you look like the usual fat ass at the gym that walks around like you are all that at the gym.


----------



## Rednack (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (May 9, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 9, 2012)

great pic bro!


----------



## Rednack (May 9, 2012)




----------



## aminoman74 (May 9, 2012)

Why are you nipples hard for?Does it turn you on with all this i want to see your pics Mr. rednack.


----------



## Rednack (May 9, 2012)

Log In


----------



## Rednack (May 9, 2012)




----------



## EARL (May 9, 2012)

Rednack said:


>



What was the point of bumping this revolting thread?


----------



## Rednack (May 9, 2012)

EARL said:


> What was the point of bumping this revolting thread?



so queers like you will have some fresh LHJO material..


----------



## Rednack (May 9, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 9, 2012)

Gettin jerked rednack.


----------



## Rednack (May 9, 2012)

thanks bro just jumped on the tren train..


----------



## EARL (May 10, 2012)

Rednack said:


> so queers like you will have some fresh LHJO material..





Rednack said:


> thanks bro just jumped on the tren train..



You have the appearence of something a pack of pitbulls spat up.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 10, 2012)

Rednack said:


> thanks bro just jumped on the tren train..





Please let the track be incomplete...


----------



## Rednack (May 10, 2012)

you boys play nice or you'll feel thecaptn's wrath first hand..


----------



## SScamaro (May 10, 2012)

Fat fuck


----------



## Rednack (May 10, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> Fat fuck



Blame your parents you can't grow not me..


----------



## btex34n88 (May 10, 2012)

Rednack said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Is this to show us the layer of fat on your back? why the f'k are you posting more pics for people to crush?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2012)

at least you are trying retard


----------



## dogsoldier (May 10, 2012)

Damn...I thought I looked like shit.  I am recovering from cancer and been on all sorts of bad hormones as part of the treatments, so I have an excuse.  What's up with the Moby Dick impersonation?


----------



## Rednack (May 11, 2012)

it's called progress..


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 11, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> Fat fuck



Look at this twerp .. he's on pars gear that's why he's a twig.


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 11, 2012)

Damn pilgrim,cutting up hay..


----------



## Rednack (May 11, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Damn pilgrim,cutting up hay..



It takes time and i've got a long way to go..
Thank you for taking time to help me with a diet plan bro, it means alot..
I'll post more progress pics in about 6 weeks..


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 11, 2012)

Rednack said:


> It takes time and i've got a long way to go..
> Thank you for taking time to help me with a diet plan bro, it means alot..
> I'll post more progress pics in about 6 weeks..






I'm looking forward to seeing you're progress.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2012)

Good progress rednack


----------



## Rednack (May 11, 2012)

thanks bro..


----------



## tommygunz (May 11, 2012)

Rednack said:


> thanks bro just jumped on the tren train..



Ride that train my hillbilly bro, good progress. Glad to see.


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2012)

well done rednack, about time u got of ur ass


----------



## _LG_ (May 12, 2012)

Keep it up, hillbilly.


----------

